# ~ Looking for Alpine PDX-5 Amp speaker plugs or alternatives ~



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

Hey there guys, i just purchased a alpine pdx-5 from a seller. However, he said he has misplaced the speaker plugs so they won't be coming with the amp. The amps comes in the original box, so it's not stolen or anything. I haven't received that amp so i haven't inspected the plugs to see if i can do anything but i was wondering if anyone was selling the plugs or knew how i could fabricate them? The PDX series of alpine's use this weird plug that i've never seen before. I found someone selling them on ebay, but it was $21 for each, and i need 5. Was hoping i could find a better deal on them. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sienna1 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm currently using the PDX-5 and without those plugs, you're going to have a difficult time connecting your speaker wires. The plugs are similar to a USB connector except much larger.


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

BOO well that's not what i wanted to hear. How do you like the amp? What kind of setup are you running? I'm pretty excited to have a small efficient amp running my whole system. Are you happy with the amp?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Uhhh, hi...ebay...have you guys met?
Alpine Amplifier Speaker Plug PDX 1.1000 PDX 2.150 More - eBay (item 350243590790 end time Oct-22-09 09:22:49 PDT)


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Uhhh, hi...ebay...have you guys met?
> Alpine Amplifier Speaker Plug PDX 1.1000 PDX 2.150 More - eBay (item 350243590790 end time Oct-22-09 09:22:49 PDT)


If you reread the OP's first post, you'll find that they did in fact meet, but the terms of the meeting were not agreeable to the OP.


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

toomtoomvroom said:


> Hey there guys, i just purchased a alpine pdx-5 from a seller. However, he said he has misplaced the speaker plugs so they won't be coming with the amp. The amps comes in the original box, so it's not stolen or anything. I haven't received that amp so i haven't inspected the plugs to see if i can do anything but i was wondering if anyone was selling the plugs or knew how i could fabricate them? The PDX series of alpine's use this weird plug that i've never seen before. *I found someone selling them on ebay, but it was $21 for each*, and i need 5. Was hoping i could find a better deal on them. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Brand new PDX-5 speaker connectors are almost $16.00 here: Parts and Accessories Library from PacParts


----------



## sienna1 (Sep 4, 2009)

toomtoomvroom said:


> BOO well that's not what i wanted to hear. How do you like the amp? What kind of setup are you running? I'm pretty excited to have a small efficient amp running my whole system. Are you happy with the amp?


I'm very happy with the PDX-5. It replaced an Alpine MRP-F300 and a never installed Alpine MRP-M500 for a simpler install. The PDX-5 is being used to power a set of Alpine's "S" 6.5 coaxial (front), Alpine's "S' 6x9 (rear fill) and (2) JL's 10W1 in a sealed enclosure. I'm using the 09 Corolla head-unit and an AudioControl LC6i to feed the audio to the PDX-5. I'll be replacing the front's with Alpine's SPX-17 REF's in the near future. I'm into SQ over SPL and have found the sub out-put of the amp to be more than adequate (gain is turned way down). I also have not experienced any noise issues as reported by many users. I purchased mine from "Sonic Electronix" and almost had a heart attack because I could only see 2 speaker connectors on initial opening of the box (had previously seen what the connectors were going for) but then realized that they were mounted on the underside of the visible two. I can only assume that the amp is very efficient because I have no dimming of lights even at very high volume levels.


----------

